
Jon Miller Trying To Raise Money To Buy Yahoo - dell9000
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/12/jon-miller-trying-to-raise-money-to-buy-yahoo-yhoo-
======
josefresco
From: <http://calacanis.com/2006/11/15/about-jon-miller/>

"Leading this mission was Jon Miller, a quiet samurai of a leader who built
our turnaround team and plan and then lead us into battle as we relentlessly
executed against it. I watched him masterfully turn around AOL firsthand. It
was impressive considering when I got here the company was torn between the
two business models (subscription and advertising), and a year later we were
CRUSHING Yahoo’s growth rate and were second only to Google’s. It wasn’t easy
to turn this huge ship around, but we did it thanks to Jon’s leadership."

And we all know how well THAT worked out.

